# Buckwheat?



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

Is Buckwheat ok to offer to mice? The shop I get my safflower, BOSS, and Millet from had some in and at the price I couldn't say no. Did I wast my money? I only got 2 lbs of it just in case.


----------



## Aussie_Dog (Dec 1, 2010)

I believe it's fine. Buckwheat's a hit at my place, lol


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

Cool, I found out I can give it to my rabbits too so I'm a happy camper!


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Buckwheat is fine to feed mice as it seems to be on a list in one of the mouse books I have. I don`t think it`s actually `wheat` even though the word wheat is in the name? It`s not in any mixes I have used so I think you do need to buy is `loose` on it`s own. I`ll have a look for it in my local supermarket this week!


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

I found it at a seed show where I can get some of my feed stuffs in bulk. It's great, it is a grain, grown like oats and wheat, I looked it up so I could try growing some on my own. Doesn't sound too hard! Yeah this is the first time I have seen it. Would not have thought about it but I asked if they had barley and they had that instead. It's kinda funy lookin but I have seen them eating it!


----------

